# VR6 airbox intake flapper door



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone noticed that the air box on the VR6-equipped models has a long chamber that runs along the top of the radiator with the intake on the p. side...this has a flapper door on the back. Any ideas? You can pop the top of this chamber and see it. Looks as if at speed air forces the door open allowing air into the engine compartment. Not sure of the purpose vs. just have 100% of this air "rammed" into the air box.


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

my guess would be to:
- draw air outside the engine compartment at low speed (duct closed)
- prevent some debris (including water, snow) to enter the intake track and dirty the filter prematurely... The engine will draw the amount of air it needs, while forcing debris to pass through to the engine compartment since the duct is opened


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Has anyone noticed that the air box on the VR6-equipped models has a long chamber that runs along the top of the radiator with the intake on the p. side...this has a flapper door on the back. Any ideas? You can pop the top of this chamber and see it. Looks as if at speed air forces the door open allowing air into the engine compartment. Not sure of the purpose vs. just have 100% of this air "rammed" into the air box.


I noticed the intake above the rad, but where is this flapper and which way does it flap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> I noticed the intake above the rad, but where is this flapper and which way does it flap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I'd take a pick but wife is out with it. Open hood, look on the left side of the intake from behind and you will see it...just reach back and you have feel/move it. Or, just pop the top off of that intake piece (carefully)...just start prying it away and it will come free.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Here it is.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

TiGeo said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh never noticed this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BTW KarstGeo = TiGeo...haven't got it sorted how to fix this...one from my Tapatalk app the other from the web..same dude. I just was interested b/c my Ford Focus has an interesting and easy mod that was shown per dyno data to bump the HPs a bit on the intake side removing some plumbing so was interested how the Atlas plumbs the air into the filter. Don't see anything you can/need to do, but interesting none the less.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Prevents water from getting into the intake during deep water crossings......


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

vwbugstuff said:


> Prevents water from getting into the intake during deep water crossings......


Kidding right?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

vwbugstuff said:


> Prevents water from getting into the intake during deep water crossings......


That's right...

You'd want the water to bypass the box before it gets there.


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

Looked at it in my car. It appears to be the normal intake tube. It takes air that passes above the radiator, and channels it to the air filter. The flap is there to route excess air, or any debris that might come in, away from the intake tract.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Kidding right?



Um, yeah.


----------



## nadnerbr32 (Jan 28, 2018)

could just be for airflow over the top of the engine for cooling purposes?


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

I've driven in winter weather being blasted by gross dirty kick up water behind semis, etc. and noticed that my engine bay is still pretty clean, not sure if the fla even opens when driving at normal speeds. Might be a task for Gopro to figure out!

Anyone also notice the bottom grille louvers? They're staying close for me during winter time, must open when additional cooling is needed. Pretty cool, until they stop working I guess.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kootenaydub said:


> I've driven in winter weather being blasted by gross dirty kick up water behind semis, etc. and noticed that my engine bay is still pretty clean, not sure if the fla even opens when driving at normal speeds. Might be a task for Gopro to figure out!
> 
> Anyone also notice the bottom grille louvers? They're staying close for me during winter time, must open when additional cooling is needed. Pretty cool, until they stop working I guess.


Great idea on the GoPro! Would be interested to see what it does...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Have thought about using some duct tape and taping this shut. Went through a rain storm the other day. Got home and popped open the engine bay. Motor was covered in water from this flapper opening up.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

My guess is that flapper is for pressure relief on the intake. It opens at high speed so the air filter doesn't collapse. It closes at idle so you don't pull in hot engine air.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

I was checking under the hood and noticed that my air box flapper door is now gone! It used to be there. I don't know where it could have gone or why it's missing. Maybe it's sitting on the plastic liner. I'll know when I do the next oil change.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

obviously its for keeping mice out when you cant afford to keep it fueled


----------

